

Taiwanese animators made this awesome video in support of RestoreTheFourth - sinak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hjItu4SchJU

======
verandaguy
Rule #1 of life: never _ever_ get in a windowless van with 4chan, regardless
of who else is in the van.

